# I want to be a Footballers Wife!



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Oh how I wish I could live like that. 
Designer clothes, perfect makeup, gorgeous body, fast car and ......
the men - whew!  
What a life!!

ITV 9pm this evening, compulsive viewing!! ;D ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Paula I'm addicted to it aswell . Certainly heating up without doubt 8)


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Hubby is away this week so can watch program uninterrupted and without any sarcastic comments!

Oh how I will drool this evening......


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> gorgeous body, fast car and ......


Eh? Being a footballers wife gives you a gorgeous body? 

Surely being the wife of a personal trainer would be better for that...


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> Eh? Being a footballers wife gives you a gorgeous body?


Yes, because a Footballers Wife gets lots of exercise in bed with lots of different men!!  ;D


----------



## andy761 (Jul 27, 2003)

Well i want to be a footballer then! 
the cars, the women......ahhhhhh oh and playing a game for a living! :'(


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

I'd rather be a racing driver .. Â same cars & women and playing for a living...but much more fun 

and you get to speed legally ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

The blonde girl with her hair in a bob in footballers wives who can't stop bonking is ugly I think. Â She has so much make up on, she looks like a transvestite Â :-/.

I wouldn't mind being the wife of David Coulthard though Â [smiley=iloveyou.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> I'd rather be a racing driver .. Â same cars & women and playing for a living...but much more fun
> 
> and you get to speed legally Â ;D


Yup, ditto...


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH scratches on his bottom     . Paula what do you think is going to happen?


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Amber has seen the scratches!!  

She is going to do some damage to him I think. ;D

Must go and comfort Kyle now, he needs a nice woman to give him some tender loving care.......


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2004)

> Well i want to be a footballer then! Â
> the cars, the women......ahhhhhh oh and playing a game for a living! :'(


I thought you already played for the Cops ;D


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

I've got a broken.......toe nail at the moment and was wondering if the female physio fancies taking me for a bit of hydrotherapy!.................next week looks interesting! However i only watch the programme cos the missus does...........honest


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

> I've got a broken.......toe nail at the moment and was wondering if the female physio fancies taking me for a bit of hydrotherapy!.................next week looks interesting! However i only watch the programme cos the missus does...........honest


Yup, that's my excuse too


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I normally send my wife to bed to watch it while I either watch something else or play on hte PS2 if there's nowt on.


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

Or, so you can watch it in peace ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Do you think that you qualify to be a footballer's wife? Are you tall, slim, big boobs, nice hair and very shaggable?

Then what are you waiting for...apply in the personals and you never know what may happen...your footballer may just be waiting around the corner.


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

I bought my TT off an ex footballer, Ray Ingam who apparently played for Man City and later on Port Vale. So some of them do drive TTs


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Apparently it's good if you roll a fat one first.

But then so is Farming Week or QVC. [smiley=smoking.gif]


----------



## andy761 (Jul 27, 2003)

> I thought you already played for the Cops ;D


Its not the same, no women or money for playing cops : I've changed my mind i want to be a racing car driver too! :


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> Do you think that you qualify to be a footballer's wife?
> Are you tall, slim, big boobs, nice hair and very shaggable?


Yes, Yes, Yes, and Yes!!

I suppose you have footballers legs, great body but no brain!! ;D ;D 
So do you qualify as a footballer then? :


----------



## andy761 (Jul 27, 2003)

> Yes, Yes, Yes, and Yes!!
> 
> I suppose you have footballers legs, great body but no brain!! Â ;D ;D
> So do you qualify as a footballer then? :


Ok I want to be a footballer again now ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Think I would rather be Britney kissing Madonna :-*


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2004)

> Ok I want to be a footballer again now Â ;D


 

I wish you would make up your mind. :-/

and I thought it was women who were the indecisive ones :-*


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2004)

> Think I would rather be Britney kissing Madonna Â :-*


I would rather be Britney kissing David Beckham :-* :-*

;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> I would rather be Britney kissing David Beckham :-* :-*
> 
> ;D


NONONO..... you would rather be Easter Bunny snoggin Beckham ;D


----------



## andy761 (Jul 27, 2003)

> I wish you would make up your mind. Â :-/
> 
> and I thought it was women who were the indecisive ones :-*


Ok I've decided i want to be a footballing, racing driving, Britney kissing cop! hows that??


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2004)

> NONONO..... you would rather be Easter Bunny snoggin Beckham Â ;D


No Britney has shorter ears and less hair then me. So I would rather be her. ;D

please :-*


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2004)

> Ok I've decided i want to be a footballing, racing driving, Britney kissing cop! hows that?? Â


That's very good ;D

Now I'm going to be Britney tonight so give us a kiss :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-*


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I just apply for a vacancy as a footballer. But I am not sure I like what they look like...very hard legs and skinny tops with no muscle just lean. They look disadvantaged.

Anyway, if my application is accepted I will be looking for a footballer's wife next. Â ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Vlastan think I prefer you as one of the dream boys ;D


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> I just apply for a vacancy as a footballer. Â ;D


You will need to pass the personal interview with the footballers wife ( Me) and then perform a practical test that will involve playing with balls! ;D


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2004)

> You will need to pass the personal interview with the footballers wife ( Me) and then perform a practical test that will involve playing with balls! Â ;D


I'll blow the whistle


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> I'll blow the whistle Â


Good idea, we will need to know when it is time to change ends!! ;D


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2004)

> Good idea, we will need to know when it is time to change ends!! Â ;D


When someone scores ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

So whose shooting the blanks then ;D ..sorry I ment goals


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> So whose shooting the blanks then Â ;D ..sorry I ment goals Â


We wont be keeping score, just awarding points for style, technique and physical ability!! ;D


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2004)

> So whose shooting the blanks then Â ;D ..sorry I ment goals Â


I don't know but hopefully he wont take to long getting it in the net. We don't want to keep the next shooter waiting ;D :-*


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2004)

> We wont be keeping score, just awarding points for style, technique and physical ability!! ;D


If we get a full pointer, we'll make him do it all again just to make sure. ;D :-*


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

LADIES...behave please. 

When does the shooting start so I take a place in the queue? ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I expect you will be first in the queue Vlastan


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2004)

> LADIES...behave please.
> 
> When does the shooting start so I take a place in the queue? Â ;D


When I've blown the first whistle ;D


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> LADIES...behave please.
> 
> When does the shooting start so I take a place in the queue? Â ;D


and when you have proven ball control!! ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

You have plenty of challenges for me ladies and I feel very confident that I won't dissapoint any of you and delivery your expectations. ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Just don't kick your own balls Vlastan ;D


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> Just don't kick your own balls Vlastan Â ;D


Do you think he can?


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2004)

> Do you think he can?


Well if he can't perhaps we could do it for him  ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I wouldn't put anything past Vlastan, you know what a tiger he can be


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> I wouldn't put anything past Vlastan, you know what a tiger he can be Â


Maybe he would be too much of a handful for us then?


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2004)

We'll be glad of a bath and rub down, after all this hard work girls ;D ;D


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> We'll be glad of a bath and rub down, after all this hard work girls ;D Â ;D


Too right, a nice session in the hot tub would really relax us........


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Well if he can't perhaps we could do it for him  ;D


If you do it gently, I may oblige.  ;D


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> If you do it gently, I may oblige. Â  ;D


Are you into S&M then?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

No weeing in the tub though :-*


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Ok I've decided i want to be a footballing, racing driving, Britney kissing cop! hows that?? Â


You want the cake, and want to eat it too ? Â


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> No weeing in the tub though Â :-*


Isnt wee good for the skin? ;D
Or am I confusing it with sp**m? ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Quite fancy some moisturiser over my boobs, sorry ment body :  ;D


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2004)

> No weeing in the tub though Â :-*


Can I do bubbles ;D


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Are you into S&M then? Â


Sparks & Mencer fan ?Â :


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2004)

> Isnt wee good for the skin? Â ;D
> Or am I confusing it with sp**m? Â ;D


It's your own wee and any man's sp**m ;D


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> It's your own wee and any man's sp**m ;D


Do Boots sell it in bottles? :


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I think it's drinking your own pee that is suppose to be good for you


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2004)

> Do Boots sell it in bottles? Â :


Yes, just ask at the counter ;D


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> I think it's drinking your own pee that is suppose to be good for you Â


Thanks for clarifying that! 
Could have swallowed sp**m thinking it was good for me!!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Sp**m is the fattening varient. Just don't swollow his pee aswell! ;D :-X


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Paula do you want to re-word the topic and put girls room only...LOL...


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> I think it's drinking your own pee that is suppose to be good for you Â


Eau de toilette ? :


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> Paula do you want to re-word the topic and put girls room only...LOL... Â


Its okay, the men on this forum have no idea what we are talking about!! ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Eau de toilette ? :


Ewwwwwww with toilet paper sticking to ya lips! ... LOL... Â


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2004)

I drink Bacardi and coke it has a much better taste ;D and it's makes me do things i wouldn't normally do


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> I drink Bacardi and coke it has a much better taste Â ;D and it's makes me do things i wouldn't normally do Â


Like what?


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2004)

> Its okay, the men on this forum have no idea what we are talking about!! ;D


I think I might be lost :-/


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> I think I might be lost :-/


Get a grip woman!!
Dont let us down now......


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2004)

> Like what?


 :-X  [smiley=devil.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> :-X  [smiley=devil.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif]


Wow, What a woman!! ;D
A true footballers wife......


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2004)

> Get a grip woman!!
> Dont let us down now......


It's ok I'm with you again now. Sorry about that I don't know what came over me ;D


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> I think Paula needs a Barcadi & Coke before she'll tell us Â


Tell you what? 
Now where is that bottle of single malt......


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> I think I might be lost :-/


Stop playing hard to get and playing little girlie lost ;D  ;D  ;D


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> I don't know what came over me ;D


Are you sure you cant identify what it was? Was it a footballer? ;D


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2004)

> Wow, What a woman!! ;D
> A true footballers wife......


Thank-you.

That's the nicest thing anyone as ever said to me :-* [smiley=iloveyou.gif]

You've brought a tear to my eye. Look :'(


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

That's the bicardi having an effect


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2004)

> Are you sure you cant identify what it was? Was it a footballer? ;D


I think it may have belonged to a football at some point, then he wanted me to have it


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2004)

> Stop playing hard to get and playing little girlie lost Â ;D  ;D  ;D


Sorry, I thought he would be fun watching him beg :-/


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Even Footballers Wives have to sleep sometimes. :'(

So have to go to my lonely bed now, maybe tomorrow night I will get lucky.....


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2004)

> Even Footballers Wives have to sleep sometimes. :'(
> 
> So have to go to my lonely bed now, maybe tomorrow night I will get lucky.....


Would you like me to tuck you in and read you a story :-*


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Sorry, I thought he would be fun watching him beg Â :-/


Who is him?


----------



## andy761 (Jul 27, 2003)

And I thought women were sweet and innocent :


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Â And I thought women were sweet and innocent Â :


I am happy that they arent as this would make them boring.


----------

